# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Железо >  Защита персональных данных и облачные вычисления:Microsoft приняла участие в форуме Belarus IGF-2017

## Labs

Форум по управлению интернетом Belarus IGF-2017, организованный для диалога между представителями государственных органов, бизнеса, некоммерческих организаций и рядовых интернет-пользователей, состоялся 16 мая в Minsk Marriott Hotel. Организаторами форума выступили: hoster.by, технический администратор национальной доменной зоны, Оперативно-аналитический центр при Президенте Республики Беларусь, Human Constanta, некоммерческая правозащитная организация, и beCloud, провайдер облачных решений. 

*Ульяна Зинина, директор по корпоративным вопросам Microsoft в России и СНГ*, приняла участие в круглом столе на тему «Защита персональных данных». Перед участниками стояли следующие вопросы: следует ли в РБ вводить закон по защите личных данных пользователей, и какой орган должен взять на себя обязательство по его разработке. 

_«Количество людей стремительно сокращается по отношению к количеству устройств, подключенных к интернету. В эпоху четвертой индустриальной революции объем генерируемых и собираемых данных больше, чем когда-либо ранее. На государственном уровне защита персональных данных должна быть построена таким образом, чтобы не уничтожать цели, которые стоят перед разработчиками новых технологий – двигателей прогресса и государствами, которые строят цифровую экономику. Другими словами, хотелось бы получить такой закон, который позволил бы внедрять инновации и при этом обеспечивал права субъектов персональных данных и безопасность их данных»_, - прокомментировала *Ульяна Зинина*. 

Для Microsoft конфиденциальность пользовательских данных одна из главнейших задач. Для этого разработана концепция Privacy as a service – конфиденциальность как услуга. Новые программные продукты компании, в том числе облачные, поддерживают расширенное шифрование данных в любой точке входа и их передачи. Компания принимает все возможные организационные, технические и юридические меры для укрепления защиты прав пользователей, в том числе отстаивая право на конфиденциальность данных в суде. 

Говоря о продуктах Microsoft, в ходе круглого стола было отмечено, в частности, что в Windows 10 пользователь самостоятельно дает согласие и включает нужные ему сервисы, которые требуют ввода его личных данных. Microsoft не использует личные данные без согласия пользователя. При этом, при выборе настроек в Windows 10 нужно быть предельно внимательным: если отключить важные обновления, компьютер станет уязвим к заражению опасными вирусами. Обновления Windows 10 обеспечивают защиту пользовательских данных от вредоносных программ и хакерских атак. 

Участники круглого стола сошлись во мнении о том, что новый закон должен быть направлен на защиту прав рядовых пользователей и бизнеса и учитывать уже существующие лучшие практики Республика Беларусь находится в начале пути - концепция закона по защите прав персональных данных в Беларуси находится в разработке. Она базируется на 108 конвенции Совета Европы «О защите физических лиц в отношении автоматизированной обработки данных личного характера». 

_«Новое законодательство должно выполнять не карательные, а просветительские функции, ведь многие до сих пор не знают, что такое персональные данные. Кроме того, закон должен защищать права пользователей по равным принципам, вне зависимости от их профессий, социального статуса, расовой принадлежности»_, − поделилась мнением *Ульяна Зинина*. 

В круглом столе на тему «Региональная проблематика развития интернета» компания Microsoft представила презентацию об облачных вычислениях. 

_«Анализ данных, машинное обучение и искусственный интеллект, которые стали реальностью благодаря облачным вычислениям, помогают организациям в сфере производства, образования, здравоохранения и во многих других областях понять сложные системы, повысить эффективность, сократить затраты, решить различные проблемы и предоставить новые возможности, построить цифровое общество»_, − рассказала *Ульяна Зинина*. 

В будущем облачные технологии будут помогать в борьбе с онкологическими заболеваниями: искусственный интеллект будет анализировать снимки опухолей и на основе выполненного анализа предлагать решения. 

Однако с преимуществами облачных вычислений, появляются новые вызовы: сокращение рабочих мест, уменьшение конфиденциальности, появление разницы в доходах населения, недоступность новейших технологий определенным категориям людей. 

Microsoft разработал «дорожную карту» для содействия в извлечении максимальной пользы из качественно новых преимуществ облака. Мы предлагаем к рассмотрению 78 законодательных рекомендаций по 15 направлениям, которые станут основой для нормативной базы, необходимой для создания надежного, безопасного и инклюзивного облака.

Доверенное облако означает неприкосновенность частной жизни, безопасность и надежность технологий, ведение борьбы с киберпреступностью. Ответственное облако предполагает предотвращение онлайн-мошенничества, соответствие технологий экологическим нормам, применение искусственного интеллекта, защиту прав человека. Инклюзивное облако – это доступные сервисы, развитие новых навыков и социальная ориентированность инноваций. 

Вы можете ознакомиться с нашей «дорожной картой по адресу [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

